# military ancestry? help



## mcpl_spunky (8 Apr 2005)

hey all I was just wqndering in any body could help me find out if thers a way to get a list or tree of my family ancesrty ? I need to know this because if i haev any members of my family that were in the military that fuoght in the war(s)  then i can apply for a scholarshiphope fully i get it  thatv is for RMC OF COURSE . THANKS :soldier:


----------



## Riobeard (8 Apr 2005)

Your best starting point is your family, starting with the oldest members first.   They can get you started and it's amazing how much they will be able to tell you.   Once you have some clues, you can start researching on the internet as there are tons of informative sites available that can give you copies of documents and others that can tell you where to write to for more information.
PM me once you've collected as much info as you can from relatives and I'll send you a listing of links to check.


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Apr 2005)

you already have a post on this in radio chatter.


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29352.0.HTML

plus why don't you just ask your mom and dad if there parents were in any wars. that would be the easiest was to find out.


----------



## Burrows (8 Apr 2005)

I moved your thread for a reason.  Please post in the appropriate forum as well as attempt to spell coherently...theres a spell check button about half an inch from the post one...try it.

OMGZ!!! LOCKZ0RED!!11!!!!/two


----------

